# Permission wanted harris hawks and ferrets willing to travel essex area



## furgle (Aug 1, 2008)

Right well the moult is officially here and time to get back on the trail of some more permission for the hawks and ferrets I have been hunting for over ten years and flying birds of prey for two would be looking for mainly rabbit work but will cater for other pests like corvids.
Alot of people are seeking Falconers and Austringers to clear there rabbit problems on there horse fields,out buildings and farms purely because its a natural thing to a bird of prey and there is no guns involved 


Feel free to pm me and i will forward my phone number ect 
Work will not resume till september now as birds are up for moult and everything is breeding like rabbits ect 

few pictures for you 


























Thanks for looking and please dont dirty this thread with unwanted stupid comments 

Thanks again 

Furgle / Ross


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

I always find it amaizing how a bird of prey can take down a mammal twice its size, have the ferrets been busy to?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

furgle said:


> Right well the moult is officially here and time to get back on the trail of some more permission for the hawks and ferrets I have been hunting for over ten years and flying birds of prey for two would be looking for mainly rabbit work but will cater for other pests like corvids.
> Alot of people are seeking Falconers and Austringers to clear there rabbit problems on there horse fields,out buildings and farms purely because its a natural thing to a bird of prey and there is no guns involved
> 
> 
> ...


I need someone like you near my area so I can buy the rabbits, corvids so on of ya for food:whistling2: for the various animals i keep. if you or anyone reading this happens to hunt or know of someone that hunts (using birds not guns) round wiltshire/oxfordshire area please PM me as I would be interested in "wild" food. makes use of the "pests"


----------



## furgle (Aug 1, 2008)

azza23 said:


> I always find it amaizing how a bird of prey can take down a mammal twice its size, have the ferrets been busy to?


Well my male flys at 1lb 8oz and say an average rabbit is 3lb :mf_dribble:
Still amazes me somtimes lol 

the ferrets do most of the work they bolt 8 out of ten most days proper little grafters :2thumb:

atb 

furgle


----------



## furgle (Aug 1, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> I need someone like you near my area so I can buy the rabbits, corvids so on of ya for food:whistling2: for the various animals i keep. if you or anyone reading this happens to hunt or know of someone that hunts (using birds not guns) round wiltshire/oxfordshire area please PM me as I would be interested in "wild" food. makes use of the "pests"


Get onto thehuntinglife.com and look for someone in your area mate plenty of genuine people on there even if you have to pay for it as most people keep what they catch but im sure your find someone doing a bit of ferreting ect come september :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## furgle (Aug 1, 2008)

willing to travel further than essex for right land


----------



## furgle (Aug 1, 2008)

BUMPINGGG:2thumb:


----------



## furgle (Aug 1, 2008)

BUMPINGGGGG :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

have you tried asking on places like this Country Smallholding - Country Smallholding Forums ?

iv a friend that goes rabbiting (dogs, ferrets and harris hawk) and he got most of his permissions via a forum like that, cant find the exact one he used but il keep looking...


----------



## furgle (Aug 1, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> have you tried asking on places like this Country Smallholding - Country Smallholding Forums ?
> 
> iv a friend that goes rabbiting (dogs, ferrets and harris hawk) and he got most of his permissions via a forum like that, cant find the exact one he used but il keep looking...



Will give it a go thanks  

and yeah let me know the site he uses as I use quite alot of forums already lol 


Thanks again 

Ross


----------



## furgle (Aug 1, 2008)

Thought ide give this a little bump :2thumb:

Forgot to say This is a free service most land owners pay upto £150 a day for a pest controller to sort there rabbit problems 

give it a thought 


Many thanks 

Ross


----------



## furgle (Aug 1, 2008)

little BUMP :2thumb:


----------

